# Need Information on the Futaeufu in Chile



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

If you're running the NF payette you will be fine on the Futa. The standout rapids on the Futa are the Infierno Canyon (actually 5 rapids), Zeta, Throne, and Terminator. Zeta is perhaps the most consequential because of very undercut walls. The others are a blast.

Before I spent a winter in Futa I asked a Gauley video boater who had spent a few seasons there what to expect. He said if you're comfortable on the Gauley at 8000 cfs you'll love the Futa. That seems pretty accurate to me. 

I never felt like I needed a playboat because the Futa's features are large enough to play in a creeker. Many lines of varying difficulty exist in most rapids. You can take the main lines, sneak lines, or hero lines.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool. I have only ran the gualey at the fest release flow. But hopefully with another North Fork Season under my belt there will be no surprises.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I will add that the whirlpools, and amount of huge holes and crashing waves on the Futa are hard to find in the states... The hardest parts of the Futa are: Inferno Canyon, The Terminator Section, and Bridge to Bridge. Most people don't run Inferno until below 12,000cfs... I think. Terminator Section is easiest, other than Terminator Rapid, but there is still Asleep at the Wheel, Kieber Pass, and Himalaya. Bridge to Bridge is action packed, and there are plenty of hazards to watch out for. It's the most commonly run section, but is not easy either. 

That being said, sections of the Snake River in WY, the Payette, other runs at flood stage, and big water runs in Canada could be compaired to the Futa. It's big, but is also one of the coolest, most beautiful places I've been lucky enough to paddle. Enjoy!


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm headed there next month with ExChile. If you're comfortable on the NFP I don't imagine you'll have any issue with the Futa. Though there is a good offering of Class V, I feel rivers like the Gauley and Ottawa are most comparable to what you'll see on the Futa. At least as far as Bridge to Bridge section and Terminator. Inferno Canyon through Throne Room look more consequential but good luck finding anything similar in the States. I'm hoping to lace up and run Inferno but I might opt for a day in a play boat on Bridge to Bridge instead. Either way, incredible river and one hell of a trip.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

This clip looks very similar to the Lochsa Falls standing wave.
FUTA FEST 2011 - YouTube

Not many great videos out there of the entire Fu. You up for getting us Buzzards some good footage? Since I just watched your 2012 boating season compilation, I know you got the tools. What do you say?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

yesimapirate said:


> Not many great videos out there of the entire Fu. You up for getting us Buzzards some good footage? Since I just watched your 2012 boating season compilation, I know you got the tools. What do you say?


Actually there is a great video. Have you seen this one? 
Kayak Session Video Guide Serie: Rio Futaleufu, Chile


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

Video Guide to the entire river = https://vimeo.com/2275401


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

Oops KSC beat me to it.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

My mistake. How about - There's only a couple good ones out there, but let's see more.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

yesimapirate said:


> Not many great videos out there of the entire Fu. You up for getting us Buzzards some good footage? Since I just watched your 2012 boating season compilation, I know you got the tools. What do you say?


Well I have a Canon 7D, and a dry bag


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

I have never paddled in Chile personally. I have talked to 3 separate people who all say the Kootanai river in Mt. (Above18,000 or so cfs.) is the closest thing to the Futa they have paddled in the US. All three also have some top to bottom NF payette under their belt, two of them have big name sponsors so they get to paddle in a lot of places.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Any good videos of the Kootanai? You don't hear about people running that very often.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Holy shit this looks cool. [HD] Incredible High Water at Kootenai Falls near Libby, Montana MT - YouTube


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, it was "the gauntlet" in the movie the river wild, but they superimposed film to make it look like a double drop. Flow unknown.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

There are a good number of videos of the falls and superwave, but not much of the canyon below that. Come paddle it with me sometime! Be warned, I have been told that above 19-20ish it becomes a whole different beast.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Kootenai Falls Kayaking - YouTube this is two of the rapids in the canyon at 5,000

Kootenai @ 19,000 - YouTube and here is the wave and falls at 19,000 cfs. Havent found any footage of the gorge at healthy flows.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Bump... Trying to head down to this area the 2nd or 3rd week of December next year. How big is it going to be? I have heard this will be high water and cold, but is it still manageable for mortals or am I going to get destroyed? 

Also, this may not be a strictly boating trip. We will be driving from cordoba to patagonia with about 2 weeks to kill, is there anything we need to check out for the nonboaters (besides pucon)


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

> My mistake. How about - There's only a couple good ones out there, but let's see more.


Ask and thou shalt receive: https://vimeo.com/60142761#at=0


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Very much appreciated! Good editing, good music, and definitely lots of footage of yourself kayaking. Personally, I would've enjoyed more rafting views, but that's my opinion. It's your vid you put what you want! Overall, well done! ...from a dude that has zero videoing or editing skills.

Now if I could only convince my better half we need to go there! Here's to wishful thinking.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Cool Video, How high was it while you were there?


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

yesimapirate said:


> Personally, I would've enjoyed more rafting views, but that's my opinion. It's your vid you put what you want!
> 
> 
> > Thanks, certainly an amateur endeavor. I was on the water 8 hours a day and my wife only rafted 3 of the days and we shared a camera so it was mostly kayaking. I also came to understand why there's not a huge amount of quality footage from this river: It's huge, the banks are not very friendly, and it's continuous. Makes it hard to get much more than helmet cam. Incredible place though, I highly recommend.


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

paulk said:


> Cool Video, How high was it while you were there?


It was somewhere between the epically huge levels during the WWGP and normal. For sure on the high side. 
Because of the levels no one was running Inferno Canyon and I decided to walk Throne Room (normal line had a nasty must punch at the bottom). While I would have loved to run everything it seemed like there's no such thing as a bad level. It's big, and seems like it's that way no matter. 
The high water season made for great levels on some tributary creeks though. Hope to post another edit of those soon.


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's another short edit, this one featuring a couple of tributaries of the Rio Futaleufu. Enjoy.
https://vimeo.com/60768586


----------

